# She keeps crossing her legs



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

new therapist I've seen 4 times is very attractive to me, probably in her late 30s she is, her smile is amazing, and today she wore a skirt like she did in the past, and she kept crossing her legs and when she did this I would sometimes look down but other times I wouldn't. She noticed this and then put her skirt down to cover a little and stopped crossing her legs but only a minute later she went back to doing it. If I look at her upper body I look at his face but then my eyes goes to her cleavage. I felt like an excited kid being taken to the candy store. I smiled when there wasn't any reason for me to smile. I even giggled a little a few times when I was talking for no reason and she could see why when she saw where I was looking at her. But still... she continued to cross her legs a lot, back and forth. It was hard to resist. Now, I'm having thoughts about her. 

Should I apologize when she catches me looking at her legs? Does she want me to look? Is she testing me? Am I passing the test? Should I tell her I'm attracted to her? I don't think I have a crush on her. I'm just attracted to her. To have a crush I would have to know her personally. She's very attractive this lady. Overall, I can't complain. Damn, that was a great session today.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No you shouldn't apologize lol. I'm sure your not the only guy that checks her out.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> new therapist I've seen 4 times is very attractive to me, probably in her late 30s she is, her smile is amazing, and today she wore a skirt like she did in the past, and she kept crossing her legs and when she did this I would sometimes look down but other times I wouldn't. She noticed this and then put her skirt down to cover a little and stopped crossing her legs but only a minute later she went back to doing it. If *I look at her upper body I look at his face but then my eyes goes to her cleavage. I felt like an excited kid being taken to the candy store.* I smiled when there wasn't any reason for me to smile. I even giggled a little a few times when I was talking for no reason and she could see why when she saw where I was looking at her. But still... she continued to cross her legs a lot, back and forth. It was hard to resist. Now, I'm having thoughts about her.
> 
> Should I apologize when she catches me looking at her legs? Does she want me to look? Is she testing me? Am I passing the test? Should I tell her I'm attracted to her? I don't think I have a crush on her. I'm just attracted to her. To have a crush I would have to know her personally. She's very attractive this lady. Overall, I can't complain. Damn, that was a great session today.


:spit


----------



## MillzMurray (Oct 10, 2013)

doctor-patient confidentiality is being completed violated via this post. 
so whatchu waitin for son lay tha pipe


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Just have sex with her.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

Besides her looks (and there's nothing wrong about feeling attracted towards her) did you paid attention as well to what she was talking about? You'd think you can make progress on your SA working with her?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm going to tell her that it's hard to look at her in the eye next session and tell her that it's related to SA. But I'm not going to talk about the other stuff. When I'm talking to her I don't really look at her. Sometimes I look down. I look at her when she's talking. Looking down helps me concentrate what I'm saying. There were times when I was talking to her today when I was looking at her legs and her face and the cleavage and I lost track of what I was saying so I had to think hard.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

That sounds interesting and exciting. Enjoy!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Perhaps you'd be better off with a male counselor. It's okay to be attracted, but realize nothing will come of it. If she's a psychologist, the APA has strict guidelines against client-provider relations. You're there for therapy, so don't stick with her if you can't focus on the session instead of her looks.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

laura024 said:


> Perhaps you'd be better off with a male counselor. It's okay to be attracted, but realize nothing will come of it. If she's a psychologist, the APA has strict guidelines against client-provider relations. You're there for therapy, so don't stick with her if you can't focus on the session instead of her looks.


hmm, one of my therapist I had was old, she was so boring, put me to sleep, then I saw a fat therapist for 1 year, male therapist? I don't think so. I'll stick with this one. I'm not complaining. I'm just saying that it's really hard not to look when she does certain things. Maybe this is good for me. Practice with her to prepare for future dates if this happens. I'm so glad I have this therapist. I'm lucky.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I guess I also wanted to understand by making this thread is Why does she continue to wear those skirts and cross her legs and then uncross her legs when she sees I'm looking? Is she really testing me to see what might be my sexuality? I don't know. She's good. No smile or nothing on her face. Someone help me understand why attractive women dress this way and then cross their legs in front of you and expect you not to look? Do they want you to look?


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

maybe she wants to pee...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I cross and uncross my legs a lot to get comfortable. Women wear skirts as part of professional attire. You may be reading into her behavior too much.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

laura024 said:


> I cross and uncross my legs a lot to get comfortable. Women wear skirts as part of professional attire. You may be reading into her behavior too much.


I agree.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

laura024 said:


> I cross and uncross my legs a lot to get comfortable. Women wear skirts as part of professional attire. You may be reading into her behavior too much.


I guess if she still continues to do it then it's fine with me. I just need to man up.


----------



## chowfunfan (Aug 22, 2013)

hammerfast said:


> maybe she wants to pee...


i lol'd
but who knows, her underwear might be uncomfortable. There can be millions of reasons why she's crossing and uncrossing her legs.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

Transference:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transference#Transference_and_countertransference_during_psychotherapy


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Lol his face?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think you should change therapists. How will you ever get anything out of this if your just fantasizing about her legs or wondering if she's crossing them on purpose for your benefit. You're imagining things because you're lonely - sorry - don't mean to be rude but it's obvious.

Just get a new one - you're wasting your (or your parent's ?) money with this one. And you're wasting her and your time.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Listen to don36...


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

don36 said:


> I think you should change therapists. How will you ever get anything out of this if your just fantasizing about her legs or wondering if she's crossing them on purpose for your benefit. You're imagining things because you're lonely - sorry - don't mean to be rude but it's obvious.
> 
> Just get a new one - you're wasting your (or your parent's ?) money with this one. And you're wasting her and your time.


nope, she's my therapist, I'm keeping her


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

its the therapist from the sopranos!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Naa more guys must check her out


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll have to break your bubble but chances are, she is not into you. Something makes me believe you think she's having something for you and that she dresses like that to catch YOUR attention, unless you are her only client, then she must also dress like that for other clients too and yeah she probably cross her legs with them too!

_"Is she testing you, are you passing the test?" _lol what? If anything maybe she likes to attract the attention of people with anxiety, not like all therapist are saints, maybe it's just something she likes to do, tease anxious kids.

Seriously though, she's NOT into you and the best thing you can do is get a reality check and understand that she is definitevely not into you. Do you think that your amazing social anxiety speechs made her all excited for you? Any qualified therapist won't wear a skirt and cross their legs and watch your body language just to guess your sexual orientation, that kind of behavior from a therapist is both unprofessional and inappropriate.

I can't say exactly if what she is doing is inappropriate since it comes from you and and I haven't seen her clothing, a skirt can be fine but it depends how it's being wear. In any case, chances are if she is doing this to "test" you or if she is trying to get any sexual response from you either because "she could miraculously be into you" or because she is trying to figure out which toy you prefer to play with then in any case she wouldn't be suited to be a therapist and you won't get your social anxiety improved from her. Well hopefully if thats the later she can help you "man up" and practice your game!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Kakumbus said:


> I'll have to break your bubble but chances are, she is not into you. Something makes me believe you think she's having something for you and that she dresses like that to catch YOUR attention, unless you are her only client, then she must also dress like that for other clients too and yeah she probably cross her legs with them too!
> 
> _"Is she testing you, are you passing the test?" _lol what? If anything maybe she likes to attract the attention of people with anxiety, not like all therapist are saints, maybe it's just something she likes to do, tease anxious kids.
> 
> ...


No, I just think she's trying to see if I'm straight. My first therapist ever was also attractive. I've had 3 attractive therapists. 1st one lasted 10 sessions, 2nd lasted 2 sessions, this one I just started seeing. The 1st one caught me staring when she had her legs crossed, then uncrossed them and just looked at me with a smile. Then she crossed them again later on. I think they just want to see if I'm straight, so I passed their psychological test. Maybe they like to do it to have control over me, they want an advantage over me and this is it. I can't fight it. I'm vulnerable to it.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> No, I just think she's trying to see if I'm straight. My first therapist ever was also attractive. I've had 3 attractive therapists. 1st one lasted 10 sessions, 2nd lasted 2 sessions, this one I just started seeing. The 1st one caught me staring when she had her legs crossed, then uncrossed them and just looked at me with a smile. Then she crossed them again later on._ I think they just want to see if I'm straight_,* so I passed their psychological test*. _Maybe they like to do it to have control over me, they want an advantage over me and this is it._ *I can't fight it. I'm vulnerable to it.*


lol, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I cross my legs a lot if I've been sitting down for a long time. Sitting in a chair gets tiring.

I wouldn't want to see a hot male therapist. That would be too distracting.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> Just have sex with her.


:teeth


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

She might have a medical condition.


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

women don't take things into sexual context nearly as much as men do. Most likely nothing. Ignore it.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

But seriously, if she's doing intentionally then it's extremely inappropriate. She's supposed to be a healthcare professional, treatment is not a game.

If it continues I would advice to try and find someone different.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

I think you should ignore it. You having that in your mind will give off a sexual vibe, and she is most likely crossing and uncrossing her legs constanly to try to get comfortable. That kind of thing defeats the whole prupose of therapy as you can't be as open as you want to without being sexual, even in a subconscious way. Whether you believe it or not, our body language and facial expressions come out even though you think you're hiding it and women are much better than men in general on picking up on these minute gestures. 

Have some self control and remember why you're there or find another therapist.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

don36 said:


> I think you should change therapists.


This.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

You want she switches it to this style?









Okay.. It could be a reason why she is crossing her legs :idea


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

hickorysmoked said:


> I think you should ignore it. You having that in your mind will give off a sexual vibe, and she is most likely crossing and uncrossing her legs constanly to try to get comfortable. That kind of thing defeats the whole prupose of therapy as you can't be as open as you want to without being sexual, even in a subconscious way. Whether you believe it or not, our body language and facial expressions come out even though you think you're hiding it and women are much better than men in general on picking up on these minute gestures.
> 
> Have some self control and remember why you're there or find another therapist.


maybe her crossing her legs can be seen as part of my therapy, whether she's just doing it to feel comfortable, in a way it's helping me to feel comfortable around attractive women, she's helping me gain confidence


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> I guess I also wanted to understand by making this thread is Why does she continue to wear those skirts and cross her legs and then uncross her legs when she sees I'm looking? Is she really testing me to see what might be my sexuality? I don't know. She's good. No smile or nothing on her face. Someone help me understand why attractive women dress this way and then cross their legs in front of you and expect you not to look? Do they want you to look?


She can wear whatever she wants to wear that is work-appropriate. You are reading too much into it all, as if it has anything to do with you. She does have other patients very likely. People cross & uncross their legs all the time to be comfortable while they're sitting for long periods of time.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

She might have siphilis or who knows, on of those rare vaginal diseases !


----------

